# HELP Twins 1st bday presents ideas (2 sets to buy for!)



## Angelblue

Just hoping I'll get some ideas for some really special personal presents for 2 sets of twins 1st bdays - they are my best friends twinnies so I want to get something special. 

I'm want to get some stimulating toys (the stuff they have now are getting a bit young) - any ideas?

and then something special and personal to go with - any ideas?
Hoping to buy some stuff online today really

Thanks so much x


----------



## _Vicky_

the boys loved noisy books for their birthday - you can get chuggington ones and the cars ones. They also love leappad baby laptops (fabulous for some highchair time mummy needs a coffee/wee/shower/phonecall five minutes) also traditional toys such as jack in the box and the kind of puzzle things that you see in doctoris surgeries, megga blox are also a hit and I got them the bounce and spin zebra although that for my two is a bit advanced as they arent walking yet so are just getting into that now. Orrrrrr garden toys - a ball pit with balls is fabulous!!!! I little tikes rocking horse?

hehehhe sorry have I gone on too long? My mum bought me a book that you track special momnets from aged 1-5 last week - seriously I love it!!!! i can just transfer all the information from their red books into it. It has spaces for photos and all sorts!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

OHOHOHOHOHOH 'thats not my..........' books too!


----------



## _Vicky_

not exactly the same but here is the link https://www.mothercare.com/Early-Learning-Centre-Chuggington-Little/dp/B004K1ORH2 (3 for 2 too)


----------



## _Vicky_

OHOHOHOHO bath toys!!! this is fab and also love all the suggestions they make at the bottom of this page too - the boys would love them (eekkkkk I feel a shopping spree coming one)

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...B004SGWJYM&pf_rd_p=223220727&pf_rd_s=bottom-1


----------



## TwoBumps

I got my boys vtech walkers and a ball pool all of which they really loved!! They also love traditional wooden stacker toys, there's a range by Melissa & Doug which are fantastic! They also love the early learning trucks, diggers, fire engine etc etc which make a lot of noise!! Oh and their tea set was a massive hit!! I honestly never thought to buy the boys one but a friend gave them one after her little girl got about 6 of them for Christmas and they absolutely love it!!!

TBH they love most of their toys and there is soooo much to choose from!! Ooooh yeah there's outdoor toys too....they LOVE their swings & slide!!! Happy shopping!! x


----------



## ni2ki

For personal gifts, how about something engraved, depending on sex, i got my little girl a d is for diamond bracelet, never worn it but its a keepsake  comes in little box or boys, a silver car? Just something thatll last xx


----------



## Mrs R

How about engraved photo frames, or memory boxes, photo albums etc


----------



## slf2010

What about an engraved money box? My twin girls turned one last week and we are having a photo session done which could be a good present or have you got anywhere near you that does handprints in clay/paint? - we have a paint a pot near us so you could get vouchers for that which would be a nice keepable thing to have done?
Toys wise we bought them smart trikes which they absolutely love!
The also had a vtech dancing tower which they love too also megablox. As Vicky said the girls also enjoy books and they have vtech laptops which they play with a lot. Forgot to say they love their amazing animals choo choo trains and fisher price say please tea pot set! Sorry if this is a long rambling post lol!!
PS. They really like their globugs as well!!! xxx


----------

